# Birthday/4th of July two day BBQ! Day 2 - Party Day! (heavy on the party view)



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2011)

Tossed the brisket and pork butts into a 200° degree oven to reheat for about 6 hrs. before the party. While that was going on I put together two batches of baked beans one spicy, one not spicy, and got the beans and the chicken onto the smoker.














.... also got the slaw ready....













(pulled pork at it's finest!)

Bout an hour before food time the in-laws, cousins, nieces, and nephew showed up, so set some chips and watermelon out and let the kids play for a bit.













.... big kids all sat listening to my reggae music and "chatting".... lol







.... dogs not to happy at being left outside.... but 300 lbs. of exited dog(s) is a bit much to toss in with a large group... lol







TIME FOR FOOD! Ring the dinner bell! Pulled pork, brisket, chicken, beans, and slaw! Damn that was good!













(can you tell which of my nieces is a tattoo artist? LOL.... she is really good at it though)







Some random shots:













(Who's that sexy devil in the brown shirt!.... Oh wait thats me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

This kid come with a built in sugar meter - when the eyes glow red the tank is full!







Happy quiet kids - mouths are full! LOL (two older ones are mine)







After dinner we had some visit time then we walked a block and a half to a neighborhood school that got closed 5 years ago and watched the fireworks. Whole neighborhood shows up (about 200+ people) and after all the little family packs the big boys roll out the $$$ stuff and shot of big fireworks for about an hour and a half straight!

God bless America! and many thanks to all the SMF familys that have either served or have love ones serving and giving us the oportunity to celibrate this wonderfull holiday!


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

You know how to make it happen. Looks like a happy group.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like you & your family had a great 4th of July/Birthday celebration. Your food looks awesome. I'm sure your hard work was appreciated by all.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 5, 2011)

That's  what  i call a party great food great family and a great day


----------



## jak757 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like you had a great 4th of Ju;y.  Good looking food.  Nice to see shots of the party and family.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Yeah... you know it was successfull when you get the kids home and they just pass out in bed without an argument. LOL


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicely done.  Great American food on America's day.  You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job Johnny. Good planning on your part I must say.


----------

